# Monster Buck Shot



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just read a story about a 12 year old who shot a monster down in SE ohio. Found the pic though! Awesome WWIIDDDEEE buck!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

heysooos thats a monster there!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...love the spread.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW!!!! Now that's one heck of a buck... Congrats to the little man.....


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Dang! he's going to have a hard time topping that one in his lifetime!!!!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Wow that's awsome. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Must be nice to get a once in a lifetime buck at 12. Now that the pressure is off he doesn't have to be picky......NICE Buck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive hunted all my life for a deer like that... congrads to the little man, i honestly hope hes a hunter and not the trophy..


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to him , but he's ruined now !!!!!! lol


----------



## Stephen Carpino (Mar 16, 2010)

great buck


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome buck and only 12 years old.Guess he'll be shooting does now after getting a buck of a lifetime.Great little hunter!


----------

